# Subcoccinella 24-punctata



## macro junkie (Apr 16, 2008)

Latin name: Subcoccinella 24-punctata

Size: Approximately 3mms long

Distribution: Found in many parts of the U.K.

Months seen: May to October

Food: All sorts of plants

Habitat: Fields and meadows.

Special features: Usually found close to the ground among long grasses.


----------



## darkspeed (Apr 16, 2008)

Do all of them really have 24 spots?


----------



## macro junkie (Apr 16, 2008)

DARKSPEED said:


> Do all of them really have 24 spots?


this species does.


----------

